
Personal Development Articles from Hacker News - markyc
Last try:<p>---<p>Is there interest for a weekly newsletter containing just the Personal Development articles found on the HN front-page?
I&#x27;ve made a tiny letter for this purpose: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyletter.com&#x2F;personaldevelopmenthacker<p>First issue is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinyletter.com&#x2F;personaldevelopmenthacker&#x2F;letters&#x2F;personal-development-hacker-1<p>Back story: for over 10 years now I&#x27;ve been reading HN with a certain pattern: I ignore over 90% of the tech &#x2F; startup &#x2F; silicon valley stuff and mostly focus on the personal development articles (learning, focus, productivity, health) and also lifestyle business articles (indie hackers, solo founders)<p>Every week I&#x27;ll dig up the best links and comments on:<p>- productivity, personal development &amp; inspiration<p>- small&#x2F;lifestyle businesses &#x2F; one man shows<p>- side projects<p>- some articles on family life or parenting<p>- occasional tech articles when they relate to the above<p>I&#x27;ll do my best to avoid:<p>- political news<p>- bitcoin, uber, tesla or other tech giant news<p>- latest js frameworks, most tech links<p>- startup &#x2F; VC oriented pieces<p>To my knowledge there&#x27;s no place to read just those articles and I know it would save me lots of time digging thorough HN. I&#x27;d like to know if this is something the community is wants, so I&#x27;m open to all feedback
======
kureikain
I also want to do something like this. I and some of my friend have a private
Telegram channel where we shares useful links. This weekend I have some free
times and decide to just do something, and here is the result:

[https://betterdev.link/](https://betterdev.link/)

Basically I collect links that aim to help myself learn a thing or too and
hopefully other people to.

------
ColinWright
Clickables:

* [http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker](http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker)

* [http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker/letters/pers...](http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker/letters/personal-development-hacker-1)

------
pedrofornaza
With this, i will probabbly not access hacker news again haha. Your list is
basically what i search for in here.

Keep the good job :)

~~~
markyc
Thanks for the encouragement Pedro. Actually if someone already did this I'd
gladly skip HN for it too :)

~~~
pedrofornaza
Hey man!

[https://gist.github.com/pedrofornaza/6b71569972de0e2bfa3c775...](https://gist.github.com/pedrofornaza/6b71569972de0e2bfa3c7756c77b115c)

I did this sometime ago. Its probabbly not working 100% but may help you. :)

Its as script to run on background (cron or alike) and raise desktop
notifications when articles with the keywords you put in the script.

I had several ideas for this but i just stopped developing for lack of time.

Let me know if it interests you.

~~~
markyc
cool! I wonder if the HN API can help there also?

I'll take a look as this could help me, but there'll also be manual work into
this, such as sifting through all posts on the homepage, reading comments and
submissions from certain power users, etc

~~~
pedrofornaza
To be fair, i didnt even thought about HN API. I was doing some tests to learn
about the desktop notifications and did the "fast way".

Anyway, you will have to read it all but it can narrow a little bit.

------
zhte415
Sounds great.

